# S.A.Huguenot



## Che Geldard (Jun 2, 2021)

Hei I'm looking for information on an old SAF Marine Sailor called Bruce Graeme he was on the S.A.Huguenot with my father and mother John David Geldard and Christine Linda Geldard. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

Che Geldard said:


> Hei I'm looking for information on an old SAF Marine Sailor called Bruce Graeme he was on the S.A.Huguenot with my father and mother John David Geldard and Christine Linda Geldard. Any help would be appreciated.


hello there is a facebook page safmarine - unicorn old boys - they may be able to help


----------

